# reducing silver oxide with formic acid



## arthur kierski (Jul 26, 2011)

can i obtain pure silver by reducing silver oxide with formic acid?
thanks for replies ----
Arthur


----------



## samuel-a (Jul 27, 2011)

arthur kierski said:


> can i obtain pure silver by reducing silver oxide with formic acid?



Arthur, you can simply dry and melt the Ag2O, assuming this is the only element present.


----------



## arthur kierski (Jul 27, 2011)

Samuel,the silver oxide comes from silver chloride +naoh----------normally i wash the silver chloride with hot water until the solution becomes translucid----then i add fe and eliminate the excess iron with some sulfuric-----the silver obtained is over 99%pure and i sell an ounce for over spot price---i asked the question because i wanted to eliminate the agcl cleaning----as i am having sucess with my way,i will continue with it-----
anyway,thanks for the reply----
yours,
Arthur


----------



## samuel-a (Jul 27, 2011)

Arthur

I'm not sure i understand your need...



arthur kierski said:


> i asked the question because i wanted to eliminate the agcl cleaning



In your first post, You ware asking about chemically reducing Ag2O, i simply suggested you a dry way (melting) to do that.
If your starting material is AgCl, then you will need to wash it first, before converting it to oxide... there's no way around it.

The best way to avoid the tedious cleaning of AgCl , is not to produce it in the first place....


----------



## arthur kierski (Jul 27, 2011)

i got all mixed up----please forgive me Sam===i asked 2 diferent questions----
thanks again 
Arthur


----------

